# AMD: GPU Sales to Crypto Miners Was 'Negligible' in Q3



## CrunkLord420 (Oct 25, 2018)

Gaymers can stop whining now, thanks.

https://www.coindesk.com/amd-gpu-sales-to-crypto-miners-was-negligible-in-q3/ (https://archive.fo/Au2Uw)


> Nikhilesh De
> Oct 24, 2018 at 21:05 UTC
> AMD's sales of graphics cards to cryptocurrency miners have all but dried up.
> 
> ...


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (Oct 25, 2018)

Oh thank god, now we can finally get cheaper GPUs.


----------



## Kiwi Jeff (Oct 25, 2018)

REGENDarySumanai said:


> Oh thank god, now we can finally get cheaper GPUs.


Here's hoping that and RAM prices are down by next year.


----------



## BlueSpark (Oct 25, 2018)

REGENDarySumanai said:


> Oh thank god, now we can finally get cheaper GPUs.


Maybe cheaper AMD GPUs but Nvidia had no incentive to lower prices because AMD is no real competition to them at the moment.


----------



## CIA Nigger (Oct 25, 2018)

BlueSpark said:


> Maybe cheaper AMD GPUs but Nvidia had no incentive to lower prices because AMD is no real competition to them at the moment.


AMD's GPUs were pretty good before the crypto rush jacked prices. They were cheap and ran games well.


----------



## Splendid (Oct 25, 2018)

Then what caused the price spike?


----------



## TenMilesWide (Oct 25, 2018)

amd's gpu sales are negligible in general lmao


----------



## Done (Oct 26, 2018)

CrunkLord420 said:


> New Gaymers can stop whining now, thanks.


GAMERS RISE UP


----------



## Nazi vegeta (Oct 26, 2018)

vega is still pretty expensive where I live.
bummer.


----------



## millais (Oct 27, 2018)

Splendid Meat Sticks said:


> Then what caused the price spike?


maybe speculative buying/scalping from people hoping to resell to miners


----------



## Okubo Naoya (Oct 27, 2018)

Kiwi Jeff said:


> Here's hoping that and RAM prices are down by next year.



Unlikely.
RAM prices have skyrocketed because there's way too much demand from the smartphone manufacturers and one of the biggest facilities burned down in an accident. RAM manufactories are actually pretty complex factories, they are a huge investment and staff needs to be trained and specialized. Right now there are plans to open three or four more manufactories in Taiwan or some shit but it's taking longer than expected.


----------



## User names must be unique (Oct 27, 2018)

Agent Toucan said:


> Right now there are plans to open three or four more manufactories in Taiwan


I hope they build them on a floodplain again.


----------



## Done (Oct 27, 2018)

Agent Toucan said:


> Unlikely.
> RAM prices have skyrocketed because there's way too much demand from the smartphone manufacturers and one of the biggest facilities burned down in an accident. RAM manufactories are actually pretty complex factories, they are a huge investment and staff needs to be trained and specialized. Right now there are plans to open three or four more manufactories in Taiwan or some shit but it's taking longer than expected.


Pretty sure the RAM manufacturers were engaged in price fixing, no?


----------



## Shick (Oct 27, 2018)

This is good news, but I still can't help but be a little assmad because I was an idiot who bought at the first sign of the dip back in May. I could have saved myself a hundred bucks, or maybe stepped up a tier, if I'd waited until now.



neural said:


> Pretty sure the RAM manufacturers were engaged in price fixing, no?


I know the Chinese authorities were looking into it but I can't remember if anything came out of that.


----------

